# Fun hunt test experience



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Junior is a lot of fun watching young dogs run. Congrats and glad you had an enjoyable experience.
By the way, I have the funnest puppy!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations!!! 
The test we ran this past weekend had pretty good conditions, too. Not as nice as yours, but a clubhouse with an indoor bathroom!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Club houses???!!!??? I have never been to a hunt test with club houses! Sounds like a great weekend, congratulations on the passes and title! Welcome to the "Hooked on Hunt Tests" club.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Club houses???!!!??? I have never been to a hunt test with club houses! Sounds like a great weekend, congratulations on the passes and title! Welcome to the "Hooked on Hunt Tests" club.


LOL, exactly what I was thinking.
Congradulations!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

You didn't have to pee in the woods?!? Nice!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds wonderful. I am glad you had a really good time I do find peeing in the woods a fun part of tests as you can commune with nature..lol.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I camped a lot growing up so can deal with a "lack of facilities", but it sure was nice to not have to!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

A lady I trained with carries a holding blind and opens the door vehicle and makes an enclosure with the blind. One thing she did while she was judging our Master was she made a gunner leave a blind and took care of business. He was a young kid and was in ROTC and when he came back to blind and looked around a bit like he was unsure of what he had just seen. A person in the gallery asked "what is he doing?" I said " probably checking to see if she flushed". 
We have a lodge and and a "bunkhouse" for want of a better word but you can have privacy when you need it. I won't give the lady's name but she is an awesome person and a credit to the sport.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> A lady I trained with carries a holding blind and opens the door vehicle and makes an enclosure with the blind. One thing she did while she was judging our Master was she made a gunner leave a blind and took care of business. He was a young kid and was in ROTC and when he came back to blind and looked around a bit like he was unsure of what he had just seen. A person in the gallery asked "what is he doing?" I said " probably checking to see if she flushed".
> We have a lodge and and a "bunkhouse" for want of a better word but you can have privacy when you need it. I won't give the lady's name but she is an awesome person and a credit to the sport.


ha ha! the rule when I am around is that if you see truck doors open and umbrella out do not approach!! That is my piddle blind!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> congratulations!!!
> The test we ran this past weekend had pretty good conditions, too. Not as nice as yours, but a clubhouse with an indoor bathroom!!


Where's the plus? That bathroom has a waiting line. The one I use never has one.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am plain jealous!! I hear tell of obedience trials in lovely matted and temperature controlled buildings and now hunt tests with indoor plumbing!! ohhhhhhhhhh, so jealous!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

We have a semi food court also. They sell hamburgers, steak and chicken finger baskets etc.


----------

